# Public Perception of Bodybuilding



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

The View From Within - Problems with the Perception of Strength Sports.

As athletes we tend to look at ourselves as being "different". We are proud of the discipline that we put in to the Iron sports, whether it be weightlifting, powerlifting, strongman or bodybuilding, and rightly so. We know all too well the years of effort required simply to get to a point where our peers will say "Yeah, he's a strong guy". And as you know, the props from other lifters are the closest most of us get to public reward. There is little money in the world of Irondom, even at the loftiest heights of world level.

In an interview world champion bodybuilder Dorian "the Shadow" Yates stated that he made around 1 Million dollars a year during his Mr Olympia reign, that's including all contracts, endorsements, personal appearance income, income from writing, personal training etc. That is no mean feat, but in the same time frame Michael Jordan was estimated to make up to 56 Million dollars a year. That's not to say that Michael does not deserve such reward, he does, but does he work any harder than The Shadow? Hell No!

It all boils down to public interest, which in turn dictates marketability. There is HUGE public interest in MJ even now in the twilight of his career. At his peak in the nineties he was everywhere in the media, flashing the trademark smile and telling the kids to "Just Do It". Well kids, if your going to "Do It", do it in boxing, do it in golf, do it in soccer, do it in American football...but don't do it in the Iron game unless you fancy holding down another job while you do because you are highly unlikely to make an income solely as a competitive athlete.

Some examples.... Gary Franks, he of the 2500lb total in powerlifting, works full time as a strength and conditioning coach. His close competitor Ed Coan owns and operates Quads Gym, offering personal training services etc. In bodybuilding the former Mr Olympia worked full time as a police officer until he had won the title (the highest award in the sport) several times before he felt secure enough to quit his job. Can you envisage many times winner of golf's US Open Tiger Woods working full time as a beat cop in order to make enough money to be financially secure? I thought not. It just doesn't work in your mind because you look at a figure such as Tiger and you think "But he deserves it". Doesn't the Iron game deserve it?

Maybe, but maybe not.

Lets take a look at the public opinion of these athletes, the sports themselves and why the public interest in strength is not high enough to financially compensate the athletes. After that I will put forward a few suggestions as to how we can best improve the public perception of strength sports.

Starting with the negative side here's my "top four" reasons why the public interest in strength athletes and bodybuilders is so small. It's mostly down to people perceptions of strength; call them misconceptions if you will. The first is the worst.

*They use drugs*.

No ifs, no buts, no maybes. Strength athletes use drugs. The drug free strength athlete is the exception to the rule. Now some readers are going to be aggrieved at me for saying this but I agree wholeheartedly. Of course I realise that at grass roots level most athletes are drug free but take a look around! The top-level strength game is a drug culture first and foremost nowadays. Put ten strength athletes or bodybuilders in a room and dollars to donuts the conversation will turn to drug use. Look at forums on the net. Almost every forum has a section devoted to discussions on drug use, and in most cases this is the forum with the greatest traffic. Why is that?

Well to be blunt it is because most of the athletes realise that if they ever wish to rise to the top of their sport they are going to have to do what the guys at the top already are doing... use drugs. And so, to use a terrible pun, the cycle goes on. What can the strength world do to combat this public perception? Well, nothing. That's right, absolutely nothing. We are fighting a losing battle on this front, the genie is out of the bottle and we can't put it back in. As far as the public is concerned not EVERY athlete who is demonstrably strong MUST be using anabolic drugs. The problem is that the manner in which this strength is displayed will determine the public's response. Grow a suit of muscles and you are "on drugs". Lift a heavy barbell from the floor and you are "on drugs". Run 100 metres in 9 seconds you are "an incredible athlete". Run 40 yards in 4.3 seconds at a bodyweight of 310lbs to sack the quarterback and you are "a force of nature". You see what I mean? We all know the linebacker could be on, the sprinter could be on, even the freaking distance runner could be on, but to the public until you have them pick up a barbell or stand around in their Speedos comparing muscles there is a good chance they are clean.

This even extends to strongman. As unbelievable as it may seem to our American readers, over here in the UK at least top level Strongmen are generally seen as drug free. Hilarious I know but that is the public perception. You know why that is the public perception? Because they don't lift barbells often on TV and they don't stand around in tiny little grape smuggler pants comparing muscles... therefore they probably don't use drugs.

Hell at a strongman show I recently attended the compere actually said in to the microphone " This is real muscle your seeing here...not fake bodybuilder muscles...you know I recently say a Bodybuilder hanging around outside a garage, he was looking for an oil change...just a little in joke for you guys there...hehe". Hardly anyone in the crowd caught the Synthol reference but I did and sure I laughed but at the same time the athletes he was intoning as whiter than white included some of the top strongmen in the world. You telling me they are clean?? Well the crowd here was willing to believe it. Have a Strongman drop 40lbs of fat and stand on stage in his Speedos though and suddenly he's a drug user.

Well, in summary, we the athletes know many of the top athletes in many sports are on something but in the eye of the public drugs, and especially steroids, will be forever linked to bodybuilding. So, if you are a bodybuilder and want to be perceived as being clean (whether you actually are or not) then keep covered up, keep a little fat, and keep off stage. Which, in a round about way brings me to point 2 in our public perception run-down.

*Bodybuilding is a "homosexual" sport.*

You heard me right. "There's something funny with those bodybuilders Cleetus, somethun just aint right with them boys..they sure is pretty though". The view from the inside is that bodybuilders are a pretty hardcore crowd, but from the outside they are a preening, squawking bunch of peacocks who are obsessed with their own physical appearance, and indeed that of each other.

How many other sporting subcultures spend the majority of time discussing what each other's almost nude bodies look like? Exactly...none!

We all know there is a strong homosexual current flowing through the seedier side of bodybuilding (Chris Duffy's porn career springs to mind), but it is simply swept under the carpet. Nobody wants to talk about and no wonder. Like it or not most people are homophobic, whether bodybuilders or not, and resent the implication that something they are involved in something that might be even the tiniest little bit "gay".

Well boys and girls I've got news for you. As soon as you call yourself a bodybuilder you are under suspicion in the eyes of the public. So, what can you do about it?

Well, first off all don't compete until you compete. What does that mean? It means keep your clothes on in public. It means don't shave your body. It means you don't need a tan in the off-season. It means the mirror with your reflection in it is NOT a work of art. It means that when your "buddy" flexes for you and you say "looking good big guy"... well, you get it. The general public sees the overt masculinity of some bodybuilders as a show. Every guy who isn't happy with his own appearance wants to believe that that vascular monster they just saw walking through the mall in tiny little shorts and no top is a bit of a fruit. What we are talking about here is blending in - not easy when you're hyooooge BUT it can ALWAYS be done.

It's a sad thing, but hey, it's also somewhat true - tone it down and there's no negative attention. Wear normal, classy clothes. Let your arms hang at your sides for christ sakes. Leave your inch-thick-gold-rope-chain-hanging-over-a-ra-top outfit in the cupboard marked "90's!" and move on.

The next point in our appraisal of the view from outside is less seedy, but perhaps more important.

*They can't relate.*

How many times have you been asked what you can lift by a member of the public? Usually if they know anything about lifting they will ask what you bench. If not, they'll just ask, "What kind of weight can you lift?" Ask them "What lift?" and their eyes glaze over and they look kind of stunned. "There's more than one lift...oh". Anyway, regardless of what you can lift it is meaningless to most people. They can't relate to weight.

Almost inevitably here in the UK when I am asked this question I have to put the answer in to a measure we use called a "stone". A stone is 14 lbs and people here typically weigh themselves in stones, so a 140lb guy weighs "Ten stones". If you bench 420 that is meaningless. If you say it in stones they now have something they can relate to. "I lift 420lbs, that's around 30 stones" So now our ten stone Fred has something to go on. "Holy sh*t" says Fred, "That's 3 times my weight...wow". Can you guess the next question? That's right. "Do you use Steroids?" Urrgghhhh!

The final reason for a lack of acceptance of strength ties in closely with the inability of the public to relate. It is simply the question "Why?" Ask yourself now "Why do I build my body?" or "Why do I want to lift big weights?" Neither task has any real value outside of itself that is immediately recognisable, as my buddy always says "hey man that's what car jacks are for" In response we have to assume that most people lift for reasons that are not directly attributable to lifting itself. Many other sports are pretty darned pointless outside of themselves, but hardly anyone thinks to ask Maurice Greene why he wants to run so fast in the first place.

I don't think many of us participate in the iron game for its own sake, when you get down to it most Ironheads really lift simply as a means of self exploration and self fulfilment. If your own experiences of self exploration and fulfilment relate mainly to Hustler magazine then maybe you won't be following me here, but I and many others lift simply for the intrinsic satisfaction of testing oneself against what is essentially an unending task. Like Sisyphus we roll the stone to the top of the hill again and again and watch it roll right back down again every time, but in doing so we learn more about ourselves and our mental strength in one workout than most people do in a lifetime. The discipline and rigour demanded by the Iron game can be applied any where in life at any time and that is its true value.

The satisfaction of constantly striving to improve our performance is intrinsic, so when you ask me "Why?" I can say quite honestly that the feeling of surpassing your perceived limitations and advancing yourself that most people experience a few times in a lifetime is for me and countless other citizens of Irondom a daily experience and THAT is why I do it. You can't argue with that.

How can we increase the ability of the public to relate to our sports? Simple, we encourage them to participate. I'm not saying that people need to compete to relate, but lets face it, the more people we can get in to the gym working out and watching their diet the better the public will relate to the more extreme aspects of the sports that some of us represent. In short, we need to open up the brotherhood of Iron to one and all.

If we are to do this we need to negate the effects of the current view of our sports by taking some of the actions I described above. Cover up in public, don't show off, don't dress like a clown and act like a bully - be diligent and disciplined while remaining approachable.

Basically we each must make a great effort to lead a life that people can aspire to, not look down upon. If we can each do this, then we will see a rise in the acceptance of strength sports and bodybuilding by the public, a consequent increase in low level participation in strength sport offshoots like general fitness weight training, and hence a greater understanding again of our lifestyles.

As you can see it is circular. Every good example we can each make counts towards a greater acceptance. Every person we can encourage to work out in some form is a small step towards the universal acceptance of strength sports and bodybuilding. We might never lay the negative aspects of our sports entirely to rest but we must do everything we can on an individual level to show the real nature of Irondom. The discipline, the fraternity, the knowledge, all the good stuff we of Iron know and love is alien to most people. Do a little today to bring some of it in to someone's life in a positive manner and maybe one day Powerlifting meets will be sponsored by Frosties and all the kids will want to "Just Do It" like that Mr Olympia guy. Well...we can dream, right?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice post Gav!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Crackin post!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

What about those of us who are drug crazed homosexual lunatics. I think you're mis-representing us....


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

My gf points these facts out to me daily:beer1: she goes its **** to read MD and go on these forums and to stare at my rippling muscles in the mirror all day but hey if your gods gift why wouldnt you do that???! As i have told her i only look at MD to renforce how much bigger and better looking i am than every pro bb!

As far as drugs i dont need them.... i have muscle asylum freeeeeak fix , **** fellas first day i took some of that i put on 23lb of pure muscle i kid you not i was growing by the hour (funny story i was in the post office getting my mail and my legs gainned about 10lb in 4 minutes and my pants burst open and my massive member was exposed to all the females....long story short i had a big orgy right there and then).

If any one disagrees:blowme: i KNOW i am better than you.

man.......... bodybuilder I AM CON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"madness????...... THIS IS SPARTA"

Those are my two catch phrases dont even think of copying them!:gun:


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> What about those of us who are drug crazed homosexual lunatics. I think you're mis-representing us....


 :blowme: lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Con said:


> My gf points these facts out to me daily:beer1: she goes its **** to read MD and go on these forums and to stare at my rippling muscles in the mirror all day but hey if your gods gift why wouldnt you do that???! As i have told her i only look at MD to renforce how much bigger and better looking i am than every pro bb!
> 
> As far as drugs i dont need them.... i have muscle asylum freeeeeak fix , **** fellas first day i took some of that i put on 23lb of pure muscle i kid you not i was growing by the hour (funny story i was in the post office getting my mail and my legs gainned about 10lb in 4 minutes and my pants burst open and my massive member was exposed to all the females....long story short i had a big orgy right there and then).
> 
> ...


Daps... Is that you? Log into your own account and post you nutcase!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I dont give a fcuk, Ive had sh1tty questions and comments for years, these days i strut around in tight tops with a year round tan, then when someone asks me if i train i just say "not really, i just take loads of steroids, my cock is small plus i cant get it up any more and im not even strong" that shuts them up as i have answered all their questions without em having to ask me.... Then i just walk off laughing with my bird whos ten times fitter than theirs PMSL


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> when someone asks me if i train i just say "not really, i just take loads of steroids, my cock is small plus i cant get it up any more and im not even strong"


That you do lol


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

After the Tour De France this year, when people pass those packs of cyclists you get on the roads on sundays, do you think in there heads there thinking bloody steroid takers.

I think not.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The Project said:


> After the Tour De France this year, when people pass those packs of cyclists you get on the roads on sundays, do you think in there heads there thinking bloody steroid takers.
> 
> I think not.


Nope, if they're like me they're thinking "get off the road and get a life instead of holding me up you sad bunch of fcuking ars*holes, and pay some fciking road tax while you're at it".


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Lol


----------



## discobiskit (Nov 20, 2007)

lol


----------



## BEEF CAKE (Dec 12, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Like Sisyphus we roll the stone to the top of the hill again and again and watch it roll right back down again every time, but in doing so we learn more about ourselves and our mental strength in one workout than most people do in a lifetime. The discipline and rigour demanded by the Iron game can be applied any where in life at any time and that is its true value.


Agree with that


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I dont give a fcuk, Ive had sh1tty questions and comments for years, these days i strut around in tight tops with a year round tan, then when someone asks me if i train i just say "not really, i just take loads of steroids, my cock is small plus i cant get it up any more and im not even strong" that shuts them up as i have answered all their questions without em having to ask me.... Then i just walk off laughing with my bird whos ten times fitter than theirs PMSL


Cheers I just spat coffe all over my screen that was funny as hell!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I dont give a **** what people think. One time some guy goes up to me in a club acting all big and said " STEROIDS STEROIDS SMALL WILLY CHEATER". I then said "Yeah well you girlfriend and mum dont think so you ****! now pi$$ off "


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

nice read


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Fab post!!!

I don't take much notice about public perception though... if someone takes drugs, is gay, is too big.. so what! Accept them for them and get on with it.

You don't have to like it - just accept that each and everyone one of us is different! Public perception and society is cruel enough in this day and age!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

If you think it is bad for the men, it is even worse for the women.

If you say 'female bodybuilder' most think of a woman who looks like a man in a bikini.

Very few like the look of comp condition on a woman, unless of course they are also BBers, then they appreciate the effort, or schmoes


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

I'd dito that!!

I have only been training properly for BB for about 3 weeks and already have people telling me don't go too heavy you'll end up looking like a bloke!! PI$$es you right off!!


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

nice


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

I dont really care about the publics perception i do it for myself not them i dont comment on my friends whos only exercise is a brisk walk to the pub.

To me its normal and so i dont give a toss what others think about my choice to go to the gym and be muscular and in the end if someone is taking the p!ss on your choice whether your a female BB or male BB its because they are jealous that you have achieved something that they have not.


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

so true


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Two things that annoy me about people who don't lift weights ...

Number One: they say it's boring.

I guess this means they just don't have the discipline to train consistently. It certainly isn't boring if you are actually thinking about what you are doing and not just doing pointless s 4x10 with the same weight every week!

Number Two: they don't want to get that big.

If only it was that easy ....


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Look what I just found


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> If you think it is bad for the men, it is even worse for the women.
> 
> If you say 'female bodybuilder' most think of a woman who looks like a man in a bikini.
> 
> Very few like the look of comp condition on a woman, unless of course they are also BBers, then they appreciate the effort, or schmoes


totally agree!! my ex hated it when i gained more muscle esp when i got leaner and veins started to show, when comp prepping:confused1:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

carly said:


> totally agree!! my ex hated it when i gained more muscle esp when i got leaner and veins started to show, when comp prepping:confused1:


 :thumbup1: I've been told I'll become un-feminine, I'm good enough as i am now :confused1: and it looks fugly and grotesque.

I may never get there, but I will laugh in their faces whilst tryin


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

carly said:


> totally agree!! my ex hated it when i gained more muscle esp when i got leaner and veins started to show, when comp prepping:confused1:


I dumped a BF that helped me to put on all the muscle in the first place.

He also got all weird after my first comp.

It is totally mad, as it is not like the fat doesn't grow back.

I think the thing is that men don't want women to change, they want the girl they hooked up with.


----------



## tree frog (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh, this is something that really p****s me off, the comments and the attitude of some people really stinks......

It's bad enough for the guys, but when me and my gf go out (particularly when it's warm) and enjoy the sun we are like the local freak show....it's a bit embarrasing to be honest......

My personal opinion is she's hot as hell, so I couldn't give a F**K....and I support her in whatever she chooses to do....bigger or smaller......the annoying thing is she busts her **** to look like she does and her diet is second to none, she's also natural (unlike myself), so doubly hard for her, but they are just ignorant *****......OOOpps ranting :cursing:


----------

